# SRP + EGP + Wax - Maintenance Routine?



## Ian S (Feb 15, 2008)

After much deliberation & changing my mind dozens of times I've finally bitten the bullet & decided on SRP (new formula) + EGP + Wax - although I haven't decided yet which wax. I'm using it on Saphire Black so I'd welcome suggestions.

I know I'll have to keep topping up the wax top coat on a regular basis but what about the SRP & EGP? When / how do I top these up? Can I do that on top of whatever is left on the paintwork? ie

SRP + EGP + Wax + SRP + EGP + Wax 

or will I have to strip it all off & start again on clean paintwork? 

Cheers


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

SRP + EGP are like brothers and sisters together, match made in heaven, EGP on it's own will last you well plus protect the paint for you. to a high level, no wax is really needed.

When you next wash the car, just use any wax going you have on top of EGP, to top up the shine and protect the finish.

A Carnauba wax will give a warm glow to the paint; I assume Autoglym will mention SRP + EGP and there HD wax, will be the best option, or Aquawax after the wash for a fast routine quick top up, and use there Bodywork shampoo and conditioner to preserve the finish, and extend the life of the sealant / wax.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Im using the same combo srp and egp, make sure you clay the paint to get the best out of srp then apply 2 thin layers of egp. Im not using a wax on top of this at the moment but just keeping the egp topped up and using a qd on top of that. If you keep the wax/egp topped up you shoulnt need to srp again for months:thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

You cannot wax over egp ad stated by Autoglym on here. Either srp + egp or srp + wax.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

E38_ross said:


> You cannot wax over egp ad stated by Autoglym on here. Either srp + egp or srp + wax.


Serious I was not aware of that, sorry to the OP for giving you the wrong information from the above post from my user name, please ignore that one, I got it totally wrong, sincere apologises from myself.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I prefer to use SRP and HD Wax.
You don't need to buy all 3 products, save yourself some money :thumb:.
Either.....
SRP and EGP
SRP and HD Wax .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You know what, I have been thinking about this thread, there is no limitations or limits to waxing, to the op just go for it buddie, just do some testing on your bonnet and see how you go with different product combinations.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

trv8 said:


> I prefer to use SRP and HD Wax.
> You don't need to buy all 3 products, save yourself some money :thumb:.
> Either.....
> SRP and EGP
> SRP and HD Wax .


+1 :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Same really.Srp and hd wax on top which should last you maby upto 6 months?

In betweeen normal washes you can top up with a quick detailer or aqua wax.

Theres no limitations to how often you can properly wax a car but i dont think you have to go over board with it.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm new to this too but if you use Aqua Wax or similar to top up your protection each time you wash your car, you'll get several months easy. As for stripping everything back when it comes to a new application, I'm interested in this also. I imagine you could without stripping everything back but you would probably see better results from striping it back but you would be better hearing that from someone with more experience.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, new Formula, that's more robust polish than the older version, longer durability, you will be fine just using the new one, and if like you can always place EGP on top and wax if you like, going overkill will not affect the paintwork at all; as I said on the next wash or two, top up with your wax of your choice if you like.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Will another coat of SRP over the top of the HD wax or EGP strip it off, or is it layering? And if one does use EGP, can HD wax be applied after a few (or more) hours?


----------



## Ian S (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the replies!!



E38_ross said:


> You cannot wax over egp ad stated by Autoglym on here. Either srp + egp or srp + wax.


I've just been trawling the net looking into this point and although I don't think EGP is designed to have wax applied over it there are, never the less, a lot of people apparently getting very favourable results from doing just that. HD Wax seems to be favourite so I may give SRP + EGP + HD Wax a try over the next few weeks. The most I've done on previous cars is 1 coat of wax or SRP, if it's lucky, & now I'm planning 3 products & a number of coats - I must be mad!!


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

pxr5 said:


> Will another coat of SRP over the top of the HD wax or EGP strip it off, or is it layering? And if one does use EGP, can HD wax be applied after a few (or more) hours?


Yes the SRP will remove the wax or EGP. Remember:

polish
seal
wax


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

Like previous posts there isnt really much point putting wax on top of EGP. A waste of time and money really for virtually no benefit. I use SRP and HD wax and the results on a black yaris are amazing and have lasted the last 2 months with a wash every week.
Have read some comments about people layering SRP which I might try as the car has a few swirls.


----------



## Ian S (Feb 15, 2008)

blader1611 said:


> Like previous posts there isnt really much point putting wax on top of EGP. A waste of time and money really for virtually no benefit. I use SRP and HD wax and the results on a black yaris are amazing and have lasted the last 2 months with a wash every week.
> Have read some comments about people layering SRP which I might try as the car has a few swirls.


How does the HD Wax compare to EGP for look and ease of application? I also want to use it on black paintwork


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

E38_ross said:


> You cannot wax over egp ad stated by Autoglym on here. Either srp + egp or srp + wax.


Im going to disagree with that (no disrespect intended). Do you know where I can find where Autoglym have said that?
I have used HD ontop of EGP (hardwax) on hundreds of cars over the last few years. I have never had a problem. I find that not only does the protection increase, the shine is out of this world.
And I got the idea from someone working at Autoglym.

As far as I'm aware, Autoglym do not recommend EGP on top of HD or HD ontop of Supreme Polish.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*srp+egp+ hdwax*

I found the quote from the questions and answers Yes you may have some redundency but AG does not rule out the application.
"Why are High Definition Wax and Extra Gloss Protection not recommended for use at the same time? 
A. High Definition Wax and Extra Gloss Protection perform a similar task. They both perform a sealant function, providing an excellent semi permanent surface that locks in polished paint and keeps contaminants out. New dirt and contaminants settle on top of the sealant layer making future cleaning easier as you need only clean this dirt off the sealant layer rather than having to remove it from the bare paintwork. Therefore there is no need to use them both. The benefit of High Definition Wax over Extra Gloss Protection is that it was designed to give the deepest and most durable shine of any of our products and is therefore the recommended choice for the connoisseur. It can achieve this higher level of finish due to the extra wax content. "
thom


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This thread is going round the M25, no offence.

Best thing to do on DW, is to have a test, One side with SRP + EGP and the other side SRP + HD WAX, and see which gives the best longest protection and results, and you can always step up the game by placing SRP + EGP and their HD WAX on the bonnet, try and error plus product testing; it's not over kill it's testing and seeing which works for you the best, go for it :thumb:


----------



## Ian S (Feb 15, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> This thread is going round the M25, no offence.
> 
> Best thing to do on DW, is to have a test, One side with SRP + EGP and the other side SRP + HD WAX, and see which gives the best longest protection and results, and you can always step up the game by placing SRP + EGP and their HD WAX on the bonnet, try and error plus product testing; it's not over kill it's testing and seeing which works for you the best, go for it :thumb:


I'm not what you'd call a detailing adict, I just want to clean & protect the paintwork and a great shine is a bonus so testing out different products on different bits of the car all sound like hard work. I reckon it will be SRP + EGP + HD Wax all spread out over te next few weeks but thanks to all for the advice


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I found the quote from the questions and answers Yes you may have some redundency but AG does not rule out the application.


TBF to the other guys saying you cannot use them together, AG could've phrased it better.

"Why are High Definition Wax and Extra Gloss Protection not recommended for use at the same time?"
Sounds more like an instruction you read on the warning label of medication. It could simply have been put as something like

"Can I use HD Wax & EGP Together?"


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ian S said:


> I'm not what you'd call a detailing adict, I just want to clean & protect the paintwork and a great shine is a bonus so testing out different products on different bits of the car all sound like hard work. I reckon it will be SRP + EGP + HD Wax all spread out over te next few weeks but thanks to all for the advice


No worries, I;m not a Deatiling addcit as well, so something in common :thumb:

As I said from my previous reply on here, use the SRP first to good affect, then use the EGP afterwards, then when on the next wash, or the second wash, just use some of your HD wax to go round the car if you feel like it, and will add some protection and leave a warm glowing shine, this method will work, after all I don't own a machine polisher, my work is done by hand, but these steps are vital whilst doing the car by hand, just work the SRP then EGP on top then buff off, then the job's a gooden :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

E38_ross said:


> You cannot wax over egp ad stated by Autoglym on here. Either srp + egp or srp + wax.


I never knew that. I've always done 2 x SRP, 2 x EGP, top with wax, then after each wash, top with Express Wax.


----------



## Ian S (Feb 15, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> No worries, I;m not a Deatiling addcit as well, so something in common :thumb:
> 
> As I said from my previous reply on here, use the SRP first to good affect, then use the EGP afterwards, then when on the next wash, or the second wash, just use some of your HD wax to go round the car if you feel like it, and will add some protection and leave a warm glowing shine, this method will work, after all I don't own a machine polisher, my work is done by hand, but these steps are vital whilst doing the car by hand, just work the SRP then EGP on top then buff off, then the job's a gooden :thumb:


Cheers, that sounds like a plan. I'll be doing it all by hand too - I did buy a Silverline years ago but I've never used it & no idea where it is - I'm sure I'd go straight through the paint anyway so I'll stick to the hard way :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

EVL said:


> Im going to disagree with that (no disrespect intended). Do you know where I can find where Autoglym have said that?
> I have used HD ontop of EGP (hardwax) on hundreds of cars over the last few years. I have never had a problem. I find that not only does the protection increase, the shine is out of this world.
> And I got the idea from someone working at Autoglym.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, Autoglym do not recommend EGP on top of HD or HD ontop of Supreme Polish.


that's fine. i was just told by autoglym in their section on this site that all you'll be doing is basically upset all the oils in EGP and basically it won't work. thy categorically stated if you have SRP, EGP and HD wax then go either SRP + HD wax OR SRP + EGP, not a combination of all 3, as you'd get reduced durability and a waste of product.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

not the thread i was on about but also mentioned briefly here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238446

again, not the same thread but also says the same thing here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229545


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

E38_ross said:


> not the thread i was on about but also mentioned briefly here
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238446
> 
> ...


Interesting. Both quotes say that it's do-able, but advise against it for cost reasons. 
On any dark colour, try HD over EGP and you'll notice the difference. If you're anywhere near Rochdale, you're welcome to come and get a little bit to try. It all boils down to personal preferences, I suppose.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

thanks for the offer but i'm quite far away....living down south!!

he does say there's no benefit too; but i have never tried it after i heard what he said on here so no personal experience, just from what AG said on here. i've long since stopped using AG products anyway.

cheers


----------

